# Was haltet Ihr von täglichen Quests?



## Dargrimm (5. Februar 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Das Thema der Woche:*
Die Umfrage der Woche richtet sich diesmal speziell an die Freunde von World of Warcraft:
Was haltet Ihr von täglichen Quests? 

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*p.s.: Die Ergebnisse der letzten Umfrage haben wir übrigens im buffedCast 72 besprochen (hier anhören)*


----------



## Kago123 (5. Februar 2008)

Ich find sie ziemlich hilfreich beim " Goldfarmen ". 
Ich versuche so viele am Tag zu machen wie ich Lust und Zeit hab.
Es ist eine schöne abwechslung neben Badges aus hero inis noch richtig gut Gold zu bekommen


----------



## Screen (5. Februar 2008)

Ich finds auch gut das es die tagesquest gibt
Und richtig geil das sie das mit den dealys jetzt auf 25 hochstocken.
Manche quest ziehen sich sehr lang und manche machen richtig spaß, 
weiterso blizz*daumen hoch*


----------



## The Holy Paladin (5. Februar 2008)

So die Tagesquests find ich schon gut bessern auf jeden Fall den Kontostand auf.


----------



## Nightseed (5. Februar 2008)

Ich finde sie ganz inordnung .... aber blizz sollte mehr 5er inis raus bringen die mehr qs haben oder auch daily qs zB DK endboss töten -> 10G bekommen (oder weniger wenn so was für jede ini kommt).

MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e_guido (5. Februar 2008)

ich finde, bei der umfrage fehlt eine antwort zwischen "nichts anderes mehr" und "ganz nett"

ab und zu mache ich noch tägliche quests, weil man damit ganz gut geld verdienen kann, aber ich habe keine anderen qs mehr zu machen


----------



## Aun (5. Februar 2008)

finde die dailys auchs sehr gut! es bringt eben schön gold in die taschen.
manche quests hängen mir zwar schon zum hals raus, aber was amcht man eben nicht alles fürs epic mount, vorallem wenn 2 chars versorgt werden wollen. ausserdem habe ich alle q der scherbenwelt gemacht. und ewige grinden um an gold zu kommen liegt mir da nicht, da ich auch nicht immer so sehr viel zeit habe. natürlich mache ich auch andere sachen wie urelemente oder leder farmen. aber eben doch eine sehr schöne einnahmequelle, vorallem einfach und schnell, da ich ohne die netherschwingenquests etwa maximal ne halbe stunde (je nac dem wieviele hordler sich gerade mal wieder kloppen wollen) pro char brauche.

das einzige was mich nervt sind die daily hero quests, nicht das ich dagegen was hätte, gibt ersten ruf badges und kohle aber wenn ich daran denke das der instanzrundlauf sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt. allein letzte woche war 2 mal krypta, was nicht immer sehr lustig ist. ebenso solche instanzen wie die hdz, wo eigtl nicht mal gildenintern eine gruppe zustande kommt (und nein wir haben können spielen). einiges instanzen fehlen mir bei den dailys allerdings schon irgendwie


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Ich finde das super, man kann so prima die Rep-Kosten und (falls von nöten) den Reitskill für das epische Flugmount finanzieren. Eine nichtendende Goldquelle, was will man mehr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (5. Februar 2008)

Ich mag die Dailys,es könnten nur mehr sein und vor allem fehlt denen ein wenig Tiefe. Mehr Atmosphäre wäre da angebracht.


----------



## Theremone (5. Februar 2008)

ich liebe die dailys...aber leider zu überfarmt! Schnellere Respawn zeiten wären angebracht


----------



## ArcaJeth (5. Februar 2008)

Also ganz nach Lust und Laune mach ich bis zu den 10 maximalen Quests am Tag. Bringt gut Gold und ist noch relativ abwechslungsreich. Allerdings reichts nach einigen Tagen questen dann auch erstmal - da wirds dann nervig und ich mach Pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber deshalb freu ich mich auf 2.4, mehr Quests - mehr Auswahl - mehr Abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir fehlt in der Umfrage aber, wie e_guido, die richtige Antwort - deshalb hab ich nicht gestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maternus (5. Februar 2008)

Na ja. Nettes Taschengeld für zwischendurch und die Rufquests bringen auch noch etwas.

Ansonsten wie alle noch übrigen Quests (eh nicht mehr so viele): Fertig oder uninteressant für mich.


----------



## Willey (5. Februar 2008)

Der Nachteil an den täglichen Quests ist einfach mal, dass sie mit der Zeit extrem langweilig werden. Ich finde es ist Zeit für neue tägliche Quests. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber was soll denn noch kommen... da hab ich leider keine Idee.

Naja trotzdem mach ich es, weil es Gold bringt und neben dem Spielspaß ist das ja mit das wichtigste. (neben den epixen) ^^

Deswegen kann ich nicht abstimmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loktarus (5. Februar 2008)

Die täglichen Quest sind zwar ganz nett aber auf die dauer auch ziemlich langweilig, selbst der ruf bei einigen fraktionen lohnt sich nicht zu farmen da die Belohnungen nicht wirklich gut sind für den aufwand, man bekommt zwar ne menge gold zusammen aber der spielspaß bleibt dabei auf der strecke


----------



## Clamev (5. Februar 2008)

momentan die beste möglichkeit um Geld zu scheffeln


----------



## Cydog (5. Februar 2008)

2 dailys sind immer drinn, schnell verdientes kleingeld


----------



## Carcharoth (5. Februar 2008)

Ich mach nur noch die Bomberquests und die Kochdaily.. auf den Rest hab ich keinen Bock mehr.
Diese blöden Flugviecher einzufangen ist echt n Krampf wenn man aus versehen zu hoch crittet und diese 15 Viecher die man im Schergrat töten muss nerven auch.
Ganz zu schweigen von den Dailys im Schattenmondtal...

Aber eigentlich ists merkwürdig, dass man keine Stunde Zeit hat um sich fix 100g zu holen aber dafür 3 Stunden in Shatt rumsteht ^^


----------



## Zghuk (6. Februar 2008)

Wenig kreativ ists nunmal. 

Vorteilhaft ist die Tatsache, dass man nciht mehr stundenlang Mobs töten muss. Das war wohl das stumpfsinnigste überhaupt im Spiel (Tyr's Hand & Co.). Ich mache meine Dailies eigentlich nur des Goldes wegen. Bin aber grad letztens mit meiner Hexe ehrführchtig bei den Netherrochenbändigern geworden. Die Fraktion interessiert mich nicht. 
Die einzige sinnvolle Fraktion fürs Goldfarmen waren die Netherschwingen. Da hatte man wenigstens ansatzweise etwas Story, aber durchs tägliche Wiederholen wars auch schnell sehr langweilig.

Ich weiß nicht, ob meine Motivation so schnell sinkt, aber ich fühl mich intellektuell und RP-mäßig derbst unterfordert wochenlang dieselben Flak-Stellung zu bombardieren ohne sichtlichen Erfolg. 

Klar, für soviel Gold müsste man sicherlich stundenlang farmen und im Prinzip muss man ja eigentlich auch nur für seine episches Reitfähigkeit soviel farmen. Fürs Reparieren und Sachen kaufen (Teufelslotus, usw.) ists halt auch ganz nett, insbesondere die 20g-Quest der Netherschwingen. 
Aber ich queste lieber ein Gebiet aus als ich zum 100. Mal dieselbe Quest mache. Zum Glück hab ich ein paar 70er Twinks und kann da varieren. Beispielsweise die Rexxar-Quests (Murmeltiere!) sind immer noch lustiger als dem Meister Illidan sein Netherit-Erz zu bringen...

Die heroic-Dailies und die PvP-Dailies waren schon mal ein guter Anfang, aber zu wenig. Koch-Daily kann ich auch net mehr sehen, zu wenig Abwechslung. Bei den heroic-Dailies gibt es jetzt zwar auch einen kleinen Anreiz mal Repkosten zu riskieren,auch Ruf beim Konsortium zu pushen und vor allem auch mal in eher "unbeliebtere" Instanzen zu gehen (Krypta, Schattenlabyrinth, ZH), aber so ganz hat das mich nicht überzeugt. Es ist die Mentalität entstanden "man nimmts halt mit, wenns passt" und mehr auch nicht. Naja. Bissel wenig. 


Ich hoffe inständig, dass sich die Repetitorenquests mit 2.4.0 um intelligentere Quests und Stories drehen werden, vielleicht werden sie auch besser belohnt. Ein Fortschritt ist es aber, dass man mit 2.4.0 erst dann den Raidcontent "freispielt", wenn genug Dailies gemacht wurden. Die Kriegsanstrengungen zu AQ waren schon eine interessante Sache, die auch den Server gut angespornt haben.


----------



## roguff (6. Februar 2008)

Ich finde sie recht abwechslungsreich, bringen Kohle und steigern den Ruf. 
Bin nur gespannt wie ich vorgehe wenn ich dann auch endlich in Netheschwinger Ehrfürchtig bin (fehlen noch 3000 Ruf), ob ich dann immer  noch die gleiche Lust verspüre sie zu machen. 
Für den täglichen normalen Gebrauch hat man ja, wenn man soweit ist eh genug Kohle. 
Aber schnell in ein paar sekunden in Skettis ein paar bomben abwerfen sind wirklich extrem schnell verdiente 12g. 
Oder in Netherschwinger, habe ich auch den Spass mit dem "Schuhmerang", wenn gerade kaum jemand dort ist. 
Kochdayli ist auch interessant, wenn man noch scharf ist auf ein Rezept den es als Belohnung geben kann, und es noch nicht hat.
Nur Ogrila ist etwas weit weg vom Fleck (keine Ini oder sonst was interessantes in der Nähe), damit es noch spannend wäre dort mal eben auf der schnele die TQs machen zu gehe, wenn man ehrfürchtig ist. Aber sind dafür ganz schnell erledigte Quests, ohne nervendes Farmen wie in der Nehterschwinger. Ganz sicher eine Quelle zum questen um fürs Epische Fliegen zu sparen.

naja lkürzlich habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass sie das maximun an daylies auf 25 hinaufsetzen wollen. Glaube mit dem nächsten Content Patch 2.4 (bin aber nicht auf den neuesten Stand der patchnotes). Also dann wäre es hoffentlich das definitive Ende für die Goldfverkäufer.


----------



## Mive (6. Februar 2008)

Man hat das Gefühl, als wolle Blizz mit den Tagesquest ein wenig davon ablenken, dass sie für 
veschiedene Gruppen einfach zu wenig Content hat.
Ich persönlich, als Casual Spieler, brauche mir die Instanzen ab BT nicht anzuschauen.
Ich habe defintiv nicht die Zeit, beruflich gesehen, um 3 mal die Woche an festen Tagen zu Raiden.
Weswegen ich mich richtig auf Patch 2.4 freue, leider macht Blizz sowas zu selten.
Oder wie wäre es mit Heroisch-Modus für die klassischen Instanzen der alten Welt ?


----------



## 2more (6. Februar 2008)

Ich finde die täglichen Quests ja ganz gut, aber da man ja jeden Tag das Selbe macht werden sie dann doch nach knapp zwei Monaten sehr öde. Das ist halt wie das Twinken in der "alten" Welt. Es ist zwar ein sehr schöner Aspekt, der aber auf dauer sehr langweilig wird.

Da finde ich die täglichen Quests für normale und heroische Instanzen, sowie für die Battleground wesendlich besser. Zwar wiederhohlen diese sich auch aber sie rotieren ein wenig im Gebiet wo sie zu erledigen sind. Was zumindest für etwas Abwechslung sorgt.


----------



## Arilanda (6. Februar 2008)

An sich ist es eine tolle Sache, wenig Aufwand, viel Gold. Wenn man zurückdenkt vor BC, wie ätzend da teilweise das Goldfarmen war... Wie ewig man teilweise für sein Epicmount gebraucht hat. Daher ne tolle Sache, man kann sich recht schnell nen soliden Goldberg anhäufen. Aber dadurch verfällt der Wert des Goldes. Früher waren 1000 Goldstücke eine gigantische Summe, heute lächelt man darüber, mit Daily über 100g am Tag da hat man 1000 schnell eingenommen. Es wird auch so langsam unübersichtlich, daher fände ich es toll wenn mal nen neue Währung eingeführt werden würde, 100 Kupfer = 1 Silber, 100 Silber = 1 Gold, 100 Gold = 1 *irgendetwastolles*. Denke dieser Goldwahn wird noch weitergehen mit WotLK, früher oder später wird jeder 10.000 Gold haben und es wird weiter steigen. Bewundernswert wie die vielen kleinen Goldstücke alle in meinen Geld bzw. Goldbäutel passen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaladial (6. Februar 2008)

hmm die antwortmöglichkeiten sind etwas schlecht... 

also "bringt gold und ich mache immer mal welche nebenbei" würde eher passen


----------



## 2more (6. Februar 2008)

Kaladial schrieb:


> "bringt gold und ich mache immer mal welche nebenbei"



Das würde ich auch nehmen.


----------



## Aghost13 (6. Februar 2008)

Tägliche Quests sind eine akzeptable Art und Weise, neben dem alltäglichen Auktionshauswahnsinn (der durch zunehmendes Preis-Dumping auch nicht mehr das ist was er mal war), die Kassen in einer angemessenen Form wieder aufzufüllen.
Ausserdem sind sie nett, wenn sie auch noch mit Ruf oder einem Beruf gekoppelt sein, wenn man mit ihrer Hilfe in der Lage ist das mühselige Farmen und Skillen ein wenig zu vergolden und beschleunigen. 
Man sollte allerdings aufpassen es nicht zu übertreiben. Tagesquests sind schön, führen aber schnell zu einer "ach, ich nehm mal lieber das Gold als die Rep Kosten" Entscheidungen, und wenn sie überhand nehmen stellen sie sicherlich eine Bedrohung für Instanzen und andere Bereiche des Spiels dar, die eigentlich im Mittelpunkt stehen sollten.


----------



## Arahtor (6. Februar 2008)

Irgendwie ist meine Meinung dazu nicht aufgelistet.
Ich mache sie zwar, da sie Gold bringen, aber ich mache auch andere Quest weil ich noch ne ganze Menge Gold brauche bis ich mir mein epic Flugmount leisten kann ^^


----------



## Badomen (6. Februar 2008)

da ich mit keinem char das epic flugmount besitze bin ich meistens zu faul um sie zu machen
und habe auch noch reichlich quests offen die mehr geld bringen glaub ich


----------



## Batista1992 (6. Februar 2008)

Joa eigentlich ist das schnell verdientes Geld aber da ich sie nun ca. 1-2 Wochen jeden tag gemacht habe wirds langweilig und ich mache sie nicht mehr regelmäßig. Lieber farme ich wasserpartikel oder so mit einem kollegen z.B.

Zudem hab ich letztens mal geguckt und ich habe noch massig quests offen, in Schergrat z.B., jede Quest bringt 10-11 Gold und davon sind in einer Stunde locker 5-10 zu machen.


----------



## Gargaron (Gul'dan) (6. Februar 2008)

Ich würde gerne 2 Wahlmöglichkeiten ankreuzen. Einerseits bringen die Täglichen Quests einfach und relativ schnell Gold, andererseits wünsche ich mir das öfters neue Inhalte ins Spiel kommen. Damit meine ich aber nicht das nächste Tier-Set oder eine neue Arenasaison! Persönlich wünsche ich mir öfters mal neue PvP-Inhalte.
Zum Beispiel ein neues BG oder Open-PvP-Quests.


----------



## Qonix (6. Februar 2008)

Die Tagesquest sind ja schön und gut für den Kontostand, gehen mir aber nur noch auf den Sa**. Die 2 in Skettis sind ja in je max. 5 min durch, das geht ja noch aber sonst einfach zu wenig Abwechslung. Die Tagesquest im Schattenmondtal habe ich für den Netherdrachen so oft gemacht, dass ich um dieses Gebiet einen grossen Bogen mache und die die restlichen Quest sind auch einfach nur noch zum einschlafen und jeden Tag das selbe ist doch beschi**en.


----------



## Alterac (6. Februar 2008)

Ach die dailys sind mir einfach zu blöd! versuch die mal auf meinem server nachmittags zu machen da haste am ende mehr repkosten als das die einem was einbringen (ja ihr hordler seid gemeint=)  )! ich meine ein grün-blau eq hat vllt 2-3 g repkosten aber wenn man voll episch ist is das was ganz anderes   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ebkor (6. Februar 2008)

Naja also ich als epic Flieger habe fast mein ganzes Gold mit täglichen Quests gemacht. Die Quests werden zwar mit der Zeit langweilig, jedoch ist es immer noch ein guter Weg, schnell an Gold zu kommen. Bei den Netherschwingen muss man dann sowieso auch TQs machen, damit man ehrfürchtig wird und den Drachen bekommt, jedoch sind die Qs da meiner Meinung nach noch viel schlimmer als die in Ogri'La oder Skettis. Jedoch die PvP TQ find ich eine ganz gute Idee, vorallem für die die sowieso gerne PvP machen, dass die auch einmal ein bisschen Gold verdienen...

MfG Ebkor


----------



## Eichensarg (6. Februar 2008)

Ich finde die Dailys sind der größte mist den Blizz je gemacht hat. Ui toll es gibt gold aber die Dinger sind nach 4 ma machen noch langweiliger als stupides Farmen. Ich hab jede daily 3 mal gemacht und seit dem nicht mehr. Wenn ich einschlafen will guck ich mir lieber Bob Ross - The joy of painting an -.-


----------



## -Janus- (6. Februar 2008)

Ich finde immer geil wie Itemgeil (in diesem Fall Gold, kommt aber aufs selbe raus) einige sind. Das ist ein Spiel und ich frage mich was ein Spiel für einen Sinn hat wenn man es unter dem Motto spielt:" jaaa die Tagesquest, Instanzen....... sind langweilig aber es gibt Items,Gold,Reputation.....". 
Ich persönlich spiele Spiele um Spaß zu haben und nicht um mich zu langweilen und digitales Geld oder Items zu sammeln.


----------



## JPJ (6. Februar 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Dailys mal was wirklich sinvolles. Vor allem für mich als Defftank sind sie extrem wichtig, um die hohen Repkosten in Raids auszugleichen.


----------



## saphyroth (6. Februar 2008)

Geht gut um q zu famren und sin zumeist auch lustiger als die normalen quests (obwohl ich oft einen halberten wutanfall bekomme wenn mir wiedermal ein idoit die skettis eskorte wegnimmt, kurz bevor er meine grpeinladung annimmt)


----------



## FoolsTome (6. Februar 2008)

Mal ganz im ernst, diese quests schüren das feuer der inflation, nichts weiter. Es ist unsinn, jeder 2. hat tausende gold und bald ist Gold nichts mehr wert.


----------



## Garnalem (6. Februar 2008)

Allgemein eine nette Idee - nur hätte sie früher sein dürfen. Viele Spieler wie ich haben da leider nix mehr davon. Abzeichen habe ich viel zu viele, die ich nicht mehr sinnvoll eintauschen kann. Die Drops in den Hero Inis interessieren mich auch nicht mehr, da ich seit langem raide. Es freut mich natürlich für Spieler, die halt (noch) nicht raiden, oder die Dailies zur Ergänzung machen. Außerdem sind die Dailys sicherlich eine gute Möglichkeit, Gold zu machen anstatt Farmen zu müssen. Ich hätte dennoch neue Inhalte lieber als immer wieder die gleichen Quests. Was ich wiederum gut fand - und das darf Blizz gerne auf weitere Berufe ausbauen - dass es neue Koch-Rezepte als Belohnung gab.


----------



## Buffed_Fan (6. Februar 2008)

Nun ja die Dailys sind Super ! Aber die Antworten die man geben kann sind zu wenig aussagend : 
Die Dailys sind Super für :
- Gold farmen
- Ruf farmen um nachher die coolen Fraktionsbelohnungen kaufen zu können und um die Reittiere wie Netherrochen oder den Netherdrachen
- Heiltränke Splitter^^...Bei den Himmelswachen Heiltränke und Splitter bei Orgila für zum Dinge kaufen
- Für manche auch Spass xD

Aber Blizzard soll auch VIEL mehr Instanzen bringen

GO Buffed mehr Umfragen sind immer gut ! 

Buffed Fan !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ash (6. Februar 2008)

Die Täglichen Quests sind auf jeden Fall sehr nett. Ich persönlich würde mir allerdings etwas mehr abwechslung dabei wünschen. Den Anfang dazu hat Blizz ya schon mit dem Kochquest gemacht.


----------



## turbinias (6. Februar 2008)

ich mache die tagesquests (netherschwingen, ogri'la, usw) auch nur wenn ich gerade mal lust habe. zum geldverdienen ist das partikelfarmen als ingi wesentlich entspannter. da ich mit meinem krieger auf verteidigung geskillt bin, reduziert das den spielspaß bei den dailys erheblich, es dauert einfach viel zu lang die mobs zu legen, wenn man allein ist

die instanz dailys mache ich dahingegen sehr gern


----------



## Langmar (6. Februar 2008)

jo mache eig dailys auch gerne..

aber im mom mache ich nur die in ogri'la
netherschwingen hab ich die 5k reit ausbildung noch nich und
skettis häng ich bei ner q fest die niemand machn will..

aber ja halt mit der zeit wirds langweilig..
trotzdem sehr nett zum geld verdienen ;P

mfG Langmar


----------



## Fejo (6. Februar 2008)

ich finde diese täglichen quest sehr gut zum goldfarmen nur ich finde es könnten noch ein bisschen mehr sein denn ich bin grad dabei gold zu farmen für episches reiten um dann auch bei den netherschwingen ruf zu bekomm deswegen finde ich es gut dass mit dem neuen patch auch neue daylies komm.


----------



## DRancer1989 (8. Februar 2008)

Ich bin zwar der Meinung das die echt gut Gold bringen, aber natürlich mache ich noch was anderes als Daylies.


----------



## Naaruby (8. Februar 2008)

Wenn man Lv70 ist und absolut keine quest mehr hat... dan ist das ein schönes regelmäsiges einkommen. das gerade mal 2h zeitaufwand benötigt


----------



## Captain_Chaos (8. Februar 2008)

Um möglichst schnell Gold zu scheffeln sicher nicht schlecht. Aber trotzdem irgendwie langweilig, wenn man den x-ten Tag die gleiche Quest macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyper121 (8. Februar 2008)

Ich mache eigentlich keine Daily´s außer die Hero Daily
Ich farme viel lieber ein paar Ur´s, das geht schneller und bringt mehr gold
10 Urwasser in 1h, die ich für 25g pro Stück ins Ah stelle, das sind 250g pro Stunde
Das schafft man mit Daily´s nicht.
Ich finde die Daily´s nur für Heiler und Tanks sinnvoll alle anderen können schneller an Gold kommen
Ich bin zwar Selber Healer hab aber zum Glück noch nen 70iger hexer Twink^^


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (8. Februar 2008)

Die täglichen Aufgaben mussten früher oder später ins Spiel integriert werden, da dies eine optimale Möglichkeit ist, den Spieler auch über längeren Zeitraum (bzw. bis in alle Ewigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) zu beschäftigen. Zum einen kann der Spieler so Gold für größere Anschaffungen verdienen, zum andern kann man damit einiges an Ruf farmen. 

Ich glaube, es gibt viele Spieler die schonmal gedacht haben "He, wenn ich die Quest nochmal machen könnte, das wär was, das hat Spaß gemacht und ich krieg ne gute Belohnung dafür!" . Und wenn ein Spieler einmal eine Quest gemacht hat die ein wenig abwechslungsreicher war als "Töte 20 Elementare. Die sind doof." und die Belohnung entsprechend war, dann wird dieser Spieler die Quest wiederholen. Und genau da sollte Blizzard meiner Meinung nach ansetzen! Mehr Quests wie das lustige Kristallfarbenratespiel! Die müssen dann noch täglich annehmbar sein und ein Haufen Spieler verbannt das Wort 'Langweile' aus ihrem Wortschatz! 

Alles in allem: Tägliche Quests sind ein nettes Hilfsmittel für viele Spieler um Gold oder Ruf zu farmen und wenn sie nebenbei noch Spaß machen, perfekt! 


Das war mein Senf,

Kaeppiman


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (13. Februar 2008)

*freu**freu* demnächst kann man mehrere Dailys machen


----------



## Gwynny (18. Februar 2008)

Ist eine gute Möglichkeit neben dem Abzeichen auch noch eine Menge Gold einzusammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Bl4ckrock (27. Februar 2008)

Find ich sehr schlecht, da ich nur ab und zu zokkn kann( so wie es zeitlich geht) da verpass ich alles an der tagesquest und andere die machen sich ein goldenes  näschen daraus, also undbalanciert finde ich


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (12. März 2008)

ich finds gut
ogrilla+skettis=ca 40g in 30-45min



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PickelBee (13. März 2008)

Ich kann die Dailys langsam nichtmehr ab!
Zugegeben sie bringen ordentlich Geld, aber Geld ist nicht alles, wo bleibt bei der Eintönigkeit die Abwechslung und der Spielspaß? Ich hab keine anderen Quests mehr, weil ich die alle machen musste um mir mein Epic-Mount zu finanzieren.
Die Kristalle der Netherscherbe und des Schergrats gehen mir auch schon so auf die Augen, dass ich mich schon auf Sunwell freue, obwohls da auch nochmehr Dailys geben wird-.-
Meiner Meinung nach sind die Dailys nur ein einfaches Mittel von Blizzard die Spieler bis WOTLK am Spielen zuhalten; es wird einfach die Goldgier ausgenutzt!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. April 2008)

brauch ja das gold. inflation ftw


----------



## Lilynight (10. April 2008)

*Ich find es super, so gelangt man in kürzere Zeit(vor allem wenn man eh nicht viel Zeit zu Verfügung hat) an mehr Gold und ohne große Repparaturkossten...Mir macht es auf jeden fall Spaß!
Meine Blutelfin Paladina bevorzugt die Quessts mit dem Flieger und die mit den Dämonen (komme auf den Titel jeweilige Q nicht ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!*


----------



## Taschendieb (10. April 2008)

Als Antwortmöglichkeit hätte ich noch gerne: Zwischendurch ganz nett, aber sonst?!
Ich mach sie zwischen durch ganz gerne, aber nach ein paar malen habe ich dann auch erstmal wieder die "Schnautze" voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

Taschendieb schrieb:


> Als Antwortmöglichkeit hätte ich noch gerne: Zwischendurch ganz nett, aber sonst?!
> Ich mach sie zwischen durch ganz gerne, aber nach ein paar malen habe ich dann auch erstmal wieder die "Schnautze" voll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau so geht es mir auch^^


----------



## RoxxNoxx (15. April 2008)

Ganz nett, aber etwas langweilig nach einiger zeit und ein bisschen wenig gold ca.10g pro q naja das dauert bis man auf auf ne summe kommt


----------



## Goonion (21. Mai 2008)

Ich eigentlich auch unnötig soviele Dailys einzuführen. 
Auf dem PvE Realm Alleria ist derzeit ne wirklich unnormale Inflation im Gange ist. Aber das wird auf den meisten anderen Realms nicht anders sein.
Zudem bin ich "zufaul" halt nochmal zusätzlich mit meinen Charakteren ne gute Stunde die Dailys jeden Tag zu machen.

Also na ja.. aber ändern kann mans nicht.. was solls..


----------

